# Adobe flash source code "release"



## kpedersen (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/03/adobe_major_hack/

Har, har. Oh how I would chuckle if the flash source code was among the loot recovered.

If I was contacted to help with the porting of Flash to FreeBSD, I would be more than happy to  (*hint* *hint*).

Remember folks. Sharing is good 

As an aside, hopefully this intrusion will be enough to whack some sense into people as to whether using the Adobe online-only range of products is a good idea or not.


----------



## zspider (Oct 6, 2013)

That's immediately what came to mind when I saw the article too. Maybe finally get that Flash player for BSD that users have demanded for years. Who knows maybe even Flash MX is in there too. 

Certainty, this does not bode well for the whole cloud computing push either. Just reaffirms my commitment to avoid it wherever possible.


----------



## kpa (Oct 6, 2013)

Flash should die asap, regardless of availability of source code for it.


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 6, 2013)

I read somewhere Adobe was slowly moving away from Flash to focus on HTML5.
At least on mobile platforms.


----------



## zspider (Oct 6, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Flash should die asap, regardless of availability of source code for it.



Of course I was just being sarcastic, I don't like Flash too much and am glad it's going to the abyss with Shockwave.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 6, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> it's going to the abyss with Shockwave.


Yeah, it's just not fast enough. If only they could speed up the process


----------



## zspider (Oct 6, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's just not fast enough. If only they could speed up the process



Someone needs to give it a kick in the butt.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 6, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> Someone needs to give it a kick in the butt.


I couldn't find any _meme_ adjusted to your description, but this one make sense :e







For those interested, I encourage to read about the anti-Flash movement. For the record, Occupy Flash is a movement that aims to end the spread of Adobe Flash on the Web in favor of HTML5. So, it be understood solely as an initiative.

*Mods* -- Please, don't consider this post as publicity.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Oct 6, 2013)

If Flash is dead, then how do you watch YouTube? I have tried the HTML5 trial, it is just not as good as Flash, it*'*s sluggish and very very unresponsive. At this point there is not a single alternative for it,the HTML5 is overhyped IMO.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 6, 2013)

bsduser35325 said:
			
		

> If Flash is dead, then how do you watch YouTube? I have tried the HTML5 trial, it is just not as good as Flash, it*'*s sluggish and very very unresponsive. At this point there is not a single alternative for it,the HTML5 is overhyped IMO.



HTML5 is only in _beta_. They made that very clear when you join it. It even says it is a _trial_. So all these problems are being worked on because, you guessed it, itâ€™s not finished. Neither was any form of finished code. According to the W3C plan: HTML5.0 will reach Recommendation status by the end of 2014. All features which are stable and implemented in multiple browsers will be finalized and included within the specification.

I hope this clears things up


----------



## throAU (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, Flash needs to die in a horrible accident.  As a Mac desktop user, trust me you don't want.


----------



## zspider (Oct 7, 2013)

Speaking of HTML5, of course it has to be too good to be true.

http://bbs.boingboing.net/t/w3c-green-lights-adding-drm-to-the-webs-standards-says-its-ok-for-your-browser-to-say-i-cant-let-you-do-that-dave/11206/52


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm more or less hoping "they" find some big glaring hole in the Flash source code. A hole big enough it can't be fixed and Adobe has no other alternative than to pull the plug on it. That would really make my day :e


----------

